# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Met deze voeding kun je galstenen voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*Met deze voeding kun je galstenen voorkomen*

Galstenen komen veel voor. Heel wat mensen hebben galstenen zonder het te beseffen. In dat geval blijft zo’n galsteen rustig zitten in de galblaas en ondervind je er niet de minste hinder van. Anders is het gesteld wanneer zo’n steen in een van de galwegen terecht komt of de uitgang van je galblaas blokkeert. Dat resulteert in bijzonder pijnlijke galkolieken. Die kunnen zo hevig zijn dat de patiënt het bewustzijn verliest. Dan is ziekenhuisopname en een dringende medische tussenkomst onafwendbaar. Hoe ontstaan galstenen, en hoe merk je dat je met galstenen zit opgescheept. Aangepaste voeding kan nochtans heel wat miserie voorkomen. Wat mag je wel en niet eten om de vorming van galstenen te voorkomen? 

Je voeding beïnvloed in belangrijke mate de vorming van galstenen. Deze bestaan hoofdzakelijk uit cholesterol. Wordt er een te hoge concentratie aan cholesterol in je galvloeistof vastgesteld, dan is de kans groot dat er zich na verloop van tijd kristallen vormen. Deze microscopisch kleine kristallen veroorzaken in een eerste stadium weinig of geen last. Ze kunnen wel vlug aangroeien tot regelrechte stenen. Galstenen met een diameter van enkele centimeter zijn lang geen uitzondering. Eens dergelijke stenen in je galwegen terecht komen begint de miserie. Ze zijn oorzaak van erg pijnlijke kolieken die zelfs voor bewustzijnsverlies kunnen zorgen. Dringende medische tussenkomst is noodzakelijk en in vele gevallen is een operatieve ingreep onafwendbaar.

*Symptomen onduidelijk*
Het is lang niet altijd gemakkelijk tijdig galstenen op te sporen. Wanneer de diagnose valt is het in de meeste gevallen te laat en moet de galblaas operatief verwijderd worden. Symptomen die op de aanwezigheid van galstenen kunnen wijzen zijn vrij algemeen, zodat ze aan andere ongemakken kunnen gelint worden. De belangrijkste symptomen die kunnen wijzen op galstenen zijn:

• *Knagende pijn:* deze knagende en zeurende pijn doet zich meestal voor net onder je borstbeen of onder je rechter ribbenboog.

• *Voeding:* wie met galstenen kampt heeft meestal een afkeer van vette voeding.

• * gevoel:* doet zich haast uitsluitend voor onmiddellijk na iedere maaltijd.

• Misselijkheid en braken.
• Geelzucht
• Herhaalde oprispingen en luidruchtige boeren. 

*Overgewicht en gebrek aan beweging* 
Er bestaan verschillende oorzaken van galstenen. De belangrijksten zijn overgewicht, een gebrek aan lichaamsbeweging, ongezonde en vette voeding en een te hoog cholesterolgehalte. Andere factoren die het ontstaan van galstenen negatief beïnvloeden zijn:

• *Voeding:* het eten van voornamelijk.../...

Lees verder...

----------

